# WE WANT YOU - FOR WOTLK! :)



## Zaruja (1. Juni 2018)

*WE WANT YOU - FOR WOTLK!!!! ;-)*

Wir sind die Levelstoppgilde "Timekeepers" auf dem Serververbund Alleria / Rexxar.

 

*- Am 08.06.2018 wechseln wir zu WOTLK  - *

*Wer sind die Timekeepers?*
Wir sind eine Gruppe erfahrener Levelstopper und haben schon einige Jahre in verschiedenen Levelstopp-Gilden und in führenden Rollen verbracht. Wir verstehen uns als eine familiäre Gilde ohne Zwang aber mit gewissen Zielen, die wir erreichen möchten.

*Levelstopp:*
Unser oberstes Ziel ist es, den Content, in dem wir uns befinden, so gut wie möglich nachzuspielen.

aktueller Levelstopp:
70 (71) Burning Crusade
_*80 WOTLK - ab dem 08.06.18*_

*Hier findet man unsere aktuellen Regelwerke und Infos (incl Kontaktdaten):*
Das neue WOTLK Regelwerk wird erst ab 08.06.18 verfügbar sein. Gerne kann man schon im Voraus Infos erfragen.
http://wowgilden.net/timekeepers/forum_218787.html

Aktuelle Raidzeiten:_* zu WOTLK wird es nochmal eine neue Umfrage geben *_
Mittwochs 21:00 Uhr  + Sonntags 21:00 Uhr

*Community:*
Zum Spiel gehört auch der menschliche Kontakt und die Konversation. Daher legen wir Wert auf eine rege Community, also Teilnahme im Spiel, im Forum, im Teamspeak aber auch bei den Events, die wir anbieten.
Von einem neuem Spieler erwarten wir eine gewisse Offenheit und wünschen uns auch eine gewisse Aktivität innerhalb der Gilde. Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass man 24/7 online sein muss!

Neben Leveln, Questen, Inis und Raids veranstalten wir ab und an auch Gildenevents, zu denen Ihr herzlich eingeladen seid. Das solltet Ihr auf keinen Fall verpassen, es sind die lustigsten Abende im Spiel! Jeder darf sich dort einbringen und sich auch mal etwas Lustiges oder Spannendes überlegen und ein Event planen.

Wir sind alles erwachsene Menschen und akzeptieren auch nur volljährige Mitglieder *(18+)* in unserer Gemeinschaft. Die meisten von uns sind werktätig, haben Familie und auch andere Hobbys.
Daher gilt auch bei uns: Reallife geht vor!
Aufgrund dieser Konstellation finden die meisten Events in den Abendstunden (nach 20:00 / 21:00 Uhr) statt, da zu der Zeit die höchste Aktivität in der Gilde ist.

*Wenn ihr euch hier wiederfindet, dann passt ihr zu uns und ihr solltet euch unbedingt bewerben und mit uns in Kontakt treten: *

_http://wowgilden.net/timekeepers/forum-topic_401158.html_

Wir freuen uns auf Euch ! 

- Eure Timekeepers -


----------

